# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل منتقى ملخص رحلة ابن بطوطة

## عبدالرحمن

حمل منتقى ملخص رحلة ابن بطوطة 

من هنا

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...ight=%DD%C7%D3

محبكم عبدالرحمن

بو عبدالله

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل من هنا
http://www.archive.org/details/muntaqaa

او من هنا
http://www.egoshare.com/de96cc6301d8...inder2pdf.html

محبكم عبدالرحمن
بوعبدالله

----------


## د0باسم عبود الياسري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ 
كلما حاولت تحميل كتاب لم يسعفني الحظ فهو ياخذني الى موقع بالانجليزية ارجو ارشادي
تحياتي

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ 
> كلما حاولت تحميل كتاب لم يسعفني الحظ فهو ياخذني الى موقع بالانجليزية ارجو ارشادي
> تحياتي


بارك الله فيك د.باسم يمكنك الدخول على الرابط وتحميل الملف من هناك تجد الملف باسم pdfاضغط عليه وسوف يحمل معك  ان شاء الله.

----------


## أبو عبدالله السلفي

مع أن هناك متعة في قراءة كتب الرحلات إلا أن بعضها فيه كثير من الانحرافات العقدية ومنها كتاب رحلة ابن بطوطة فليحذر
والله من وراء القصد

----------


## د0باسم عبود الياسري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ...الاخ عبد الرحمن و بارك الله فيك ...مبروك عليكم الشهر وشكرا على مخطوطة المنتقى من رحلة ابن بطوطة، لكن موقعها في الازهر بالانجليزي ولا يفتح شكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى وساذكر جميلكم عند طبع الكتاب
ولكن كيف استأذن لتحقيقه عن طريقكم ام من الازهر وشكراً0

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لك ...الاخ عبد الرحمن و بارك الله فيك ...مبروك عليكم الشهر وشكرا على مخطوطة المنتقى من رحلة ابن بطوطة، لكن موقعها في الازهر بالانجليزي ولا يفتح شكرا جزيلا مرة اخرى وساذكر جميلكم عند طبع الكتاب
> ولكن كيف استأذن لتحقيقه عن طريقكم ام من الازهر وشكراً0


بارك الله فيك اخي د0باسم عبود الياسري وعلى ردك الجميل عن طريقي .

----------


## عروس الجزائر

الله يعطيك العافية

----------

